# Hashimotos's and Sunburn



## steeleholls

A few days ago, I got a horrible sunburn on my face and back. The next day, I woke with half of my face swollen and my forehead swollen. Everything, but my forehead went away. Then the day after that, both of my eyes were almost swollen shut. My back did not swell at all. I forgot to wear sunscreen on my face, but I have gotten really bad sunburn before. This is definitely not the worst, but I have never reacted like this before. I also did not wear sunglasses cause they; got all sandy. This is the first summer I have been on Levoxyl. Would that have any effect? The dose is 88mcg. Has anybody else had any bad reactions with sunburn? I really hope this will not happen every time I get sunburned.

Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix

Hi Steeleholls,

Almost anytime you have an autoimmune disease, you are going to be more sensitive to the sun, and, some medications do make it worse. I'm not sure about thyroid hormones... I will have to do a little research.

Phoenix


----------



## HeidiBR

I am also on synthetic T4 (Synthroid) and it is my first summer taking it. My dose is currently 75.

I just got back from Mexico and the beach. I got the worst sunburn of my life. I don't know if it was because of the Hashimoto's and the auto immune aspect, the meds, or neither. But... sunburn does cause swelling and water retention. I gained 12 pounds in a week on vacation. About 4-5 was fat; the rest was water retention from the sunburn. It seems like to me that because of the Hashimoto's, it is harder to get rid of the excess water, coupled with the water being retained by the sunburned skin.

So, so knows if the disease or meds contribute to sunburn. But it does seem like once we are sunburned, we swell up like balloons.


----------



## steeleholls

Well, I'm certainly glad that other people had a similar reaction (but sorry for ya'll) because my mom was afraid I had developed an allergy to shellfish, and honestly, I would probably not live long if that were so.

The swelling is finally gone most of the way down after 4 days. I'm still puffy though. I will definitely use higher SPF sunscreen from now on!

Thanks everyone! =D


----------



## Andros

steeleholls said:


> Well, I'm certainly glad that other people had a similar reaction (but sorry for ya'll) because my mom was afraid I had developed an allergy to shellfish, and honestly, I would probably not live long if that were so.
> 
> The swelling is finally gone most of the way down after 4 days. I'm still puffy though. I will definitely use higher SPF sunscreen from now on!
> 
> Thanks everyone! =D


It is very possible to have a shell fish allergy w/thyroid disease. Most of us do; at least I know I do. Iodine is life-threatening to me.

You may wish to find out for sure as "if" you have to have a dye injected for MRI or something.....................................??? Ya' know?

Also, novacaine is a concern for many of us.


----------



## steeleholls

Andros said:


> It is very possible to have a shell fish allergy w/thyroid disease. Most of us do; at least I know I do. Iodine is life-threatening to me.


Well that just makes me sad. I will look into it. Do you know of a way to find out for sure without a test from the doc and threatening my life?


----------



## HeidiBR

Why is novocaine a concern?


----------



## CA-Lynn

Yes, why is novacaine a concern?

I've never noticed that Levoxyl intensifies a sunburn. However, I take Methotrexate for autoimmune arthritis and that REALLY intensifies a sunburn.


----------



## Andros

steeleholls said:


> Well that just makes me sad. I will look into it. Do you know of a way to find out for sure without a test from the doc and threatening my life?


I do think this is a situation best talked to your doctor about. Allergies are complicated.

Maybe others can be more helpful.


----------



## GD Women

FYI;

Novocain known as procaine, contains Epinephrine, also known as adrenaline, increases heart rate, contracts blood vessels, dilates air passages and participates in the fight-or-flight response of the sympathetic nervous system.

This may not be a concern to hypos, however if you are extremely nervous, the effects of epinephrine can be increased.

But unstable hypers Novocain might cause issue as well as for coronary artery disease, heart mummor, or other endocrine diseases patients. Once hyperthyroidism has been treated either with RAI or surgery and levels are stable with no hyper issues, then Novocain medications are typically fine to use, under a doctors supervision, however your doctor is still the best judge as he knows your chemistry levels.


----------



## Lovlkn

I've been on both anti thyroid and replacement medications for thyroid and notice no difference in skin reactions to skin.

Who knows maybe my awareness of applying sunscreen has saved me.

Early Summer burns can happen quick, especially in NC.


----------



## peaches

I just had some minor surgery to remove skin cancer to my temple and had to request that they give me lidocaine without epinepherine in it. They can do that. I had a bad reaction to it when they gave me a few shots of regular lidocaine when they were doing the biopsies. I am hypo and the epi almost made me pass out. I am sure to tell my dentist or anyone else so if I ever need a numbing shot it can be given without the epinepherine in it. As for sunburn, I don't think I have reacted negatively to a sunburn but this is also the 1st year that I will have a summer on my thyroid meds. Since the cancer I am sure to wear at least spf of 30 on my face. I am going to try the tanning bed for short periods for a month so that I can get a gradual tan and lower my risk of burning in the summer sun. I'm from the south and don't think I could live if I didn't spend time out doors during the summer.


----------

